# New Millie Pics



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The bf and I took Millie for a walk in a park this evening. These are some photos I took - enjoy!!!  Millie is 27 weeks.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I really like the 4th picture, the way the sun in lighting up Millie's hair. She's such a cute girl


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

She is soooo cute! Loved the pics!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Is her collar the lupine pink and brown one? I have the same one for Vienna 

Great pics! She's gorgeous!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Fluffyspoos*- yep that's the collar! Collar and leash have already been chewed through and replaced once, ha ha. Gotta love Lupine's guarantee!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

soooooo pretty !


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg lol wow, she's a strong chewer


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Such a looker! Love her color


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE her color!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Adorable! Makes me want a brown so bad !!


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

She is beautiful! I love the tongue hanging out. Her color is really nice.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I think she is beautiful


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Millie is sooooo pretty - I love her color!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She is a pretty, pretty girl.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very pretty pics of a pretty girl!!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Millie is so beautiful! She has a tail like Gorky's. I am fond of tails like that.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Everybody is right, Millie is beautiful. Just in case you needed verification! She looks very happy too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorky said:


> Millie is so beautiful! She has a tail like Gorky's. I am fond of tails like that.


Millie tends to curl and/or carry her tail over her back, which is my _pet peeve_! Henry's tail is straight, but is at 2:00. Well, I'm not perfect either .

Still love them to pieces!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Millie tends to curl and/or carry her tail over her back, which is my _pet peeve_! Henry's tail is straight, but is at 2:00. Well, I'm not perfect either .
> 
> Still love them to pieces!


Chocm:
You will find many handlers who will prefer a tail carried over the dog's back than one carried at 1 or 2 o'clock.
My handler will take a gay tail over a 1-2 o'clock tail any day.. 
Many poodles in the ring have gay tails.. It is more common for them to have them over their backs than to actually carry them as Henry does.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she is so pretty. i think she and temperance need a play date


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorky's tail does stand straight, but the color of their tails are the same. We love them to bits no matter what. We might be looking forward to gray hair with them and that will give them an air of distinction. How much weight and height does Millie have at the moment?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie is currently 6 months, 22 inches tall and 39 pounds. Both of her parents were around 24-25 inches tall. 

She probably won't be as big as Henry, who is 26 1/2" and 60 pounds. Your Gorky is a big boy too, huh? He always looks so happy in pictures!!! 

Millie is already starting to get some light hairs. The owner of her sire, Tom Carneal from Peckerwood Kennels, told me that his browns generally will fade a little bit but do not "silver out". Millie's dam was black with some gray grizzling already. So, we will see what happens! 

Even if our brownies turn a bit gray, we will love them nonetheless!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Millie, so agree with you. Gorky is 84 lbs, but he will not be getting any bigger. Thank goodness! He is finally walking with a loose lead. This has happened in the last month. I love them as pups but I do love it when they start to really understand certain words and actions. All the hard work begins to pay off and the love they give is as one says is "priceless".


----------

